# Mid Life Crisis in full effect....



## Alex1975 (Jan 29, 2015)

So I shall be 40 later in the year and I seem to be showing some quite clear signs of a mid life crisis. My shiny shiny Mizuno MP clubs finally arrived this morning and I placed an order for a new car.

As a 39 going on 40 year old I should have gone for the Mondeo Titanium X or the BMW 320... but no... I went for:




2015 Ford Focus ST-3

Im telling myself at least I went for the deep impact blue and not the tangerine.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh dear, you will be buying drum and bass cd's and a bass bin for the boot next! 

Will look out for you next time I am near Aylesbury McDonald's at 11pm!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 29, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Oh dear, you will be buying drum and bass cd's and a bass bin for the boot next! 

Will look out for you next time I am near Aylesbury McDonald's at 11pm! 

Click to expand...


LMAO, I have an ipod FULL of DnB... its all I really listen to. But thats not really a mid life thing, thats been for ever.

BTW Old chap, I live in Tring... We just met in Aylesbury...


----------



## bigslice (Jan 29, 2015)

i turned 40 in 2013 at the same time i met my mrs 6 years younger!!!!! no such thing as mid life crisis just coincidence. thats what im teling myself also bought a scooby albeit an estate. coincidence i tell yee


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 29, 2015)

bigslice said:



			i turned 40 in 2013 at the same time i met my mrs 6 years younger!!!!! no such thing as mid life crisis just coincidence. thats what im teling myself also bought a scooby albeit an estate. coincidence i tell yee
		
Click to expand...

Haha, good I feel better now. I guess I shall send the MPs back and look for a younger companion


----------



## Rooter (Jan 29, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			LMAO, I have an ipod FULL of DnB... its all I really listen to. But thats not really a mid life thing, thats been for ever.

BTW Old chap, I live in Tring... We just met in Aylesbury...
		
Click to expand...

PMSL, well i found a new forum for you... http://cruisebucks.fr.yuku.com/


----------



## teetime75 (Jan 29, 2015)

Forget the 40yrs behind you you`re still young.
Think about the 40yrs ahead of you.
 I`d have gone for the tangerine,
and I`m over 70 seventy.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 29, 2015)

Rooter said:



			PMSL, well i found a new forum for you... http://cruisebucks.fr.yuku.com/

Click to expand...


Any hope of a sensible conversation on this one or just more of the same? hehehe 

I LIVE IN HERTS!! 


Teetime... Looking forward to the next 40!


----------



## rosecott (Jan 29, 2015)

teetime75 said:



			and I`m over *70 seventy*.
		
Click to expand...

And at your age you start repeating things all the time.


----------



## teetime75 (Jan 29, 2015)

Not all the time.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 29, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Any hope of a sensible conversation on this one or just more of the same? hehehe 

I LIVE IN HERTS!! 

Click to expand...

Not much chance if i'm honest. Bucks, herts its all the same.. ish...

All jokes aside, i bet thats a hoot to drive. I would love to get a car for me, not one to transport my tribe around.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 29, 2015)

Just managed to persuade HID that we need a Toyota GT86... and I'm closer to 60 than 50. Sadly, my last motorbike went to a new home last year and there won't be another one, but that's more to do with dodgy hips.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 29, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Not much chance if i'm honest. Bucks, herts its all the same.. ish...

All jokes aside, i bet thats a hoot to drive. I would love to get a car for me, not one to transport my tribe around.
		
Click to expand...


I have a little one and have to carry clubs around so thought the Mondeo would be cool and they are very good now. I then realized that most of my trips are on county lanes and generally flat out, going to work and to the club. I thought the Mondeo would be a little bulky for that kind of fun and that I would be constantly having to stick in in a hedge to let other drivers through. With all that in mind this is what I came up with.

They say it handles like a dream and wheel spins out of slow corners or junctions... I was 13 years in the motorsport industry, that's ideal for me! 

I guess the clubs will go on the leather Recaro`s in the back.... 8-10 weeks to wait now


----------



## Snelly (Jan 29, 2015)

I did the same.  Subaru WRX STi with 350+BHP. 

I am over it now and it is for sale! Took 13 months to get it out of my system.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Just managed to persuade HID that we need a Toyota GT86... and I'm closer to 60 than 50. Sadly, my last motorbike went to a new home last year and there won't be another one, but that's more to do with dodgy hips.
		
Click to expand...

Ooo nice, thats a great car! There is also the Subaru version thats the same car but Subaruier...


----------



## richart (Jan 29, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Just managed to persuade HID that we need a Toyota GT86... and I'm closer to 60 than 50. Sadly, my last motorbike went to a new home last year and there won't be another one, but that's more to do with dodgy hips.
		
Click to expand...

 I had a look at one of those, but a bit down on power compared to my 370Z.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 29, 2015)

richart said:



			I had a look at one of those, but a bit down on power compared to my 370Z.

Click to expand...


So they say but it is meant to handle like a dream! Did you get a 370Z?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 29, 2015)

Dab of oppo...


----------



## richart (Jan 29, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			So they say but it is meant to handle like a dream! Did you get a 370Z?
		
Click to expand...

 My tame car dealer got me one, and it goes like a bullet.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jan 29, 2015)

I did the same when I turned 40, Honda S2000 - the most fun I've ever had in a car, every time I pushed the red start button I got a stupid looking grin on my face  

I'll readily admit that I shed a tear when I sold it...


----------



## Piece (Jan 29, 2015)

At 40, I had a tuned 535d BMW. From 60mph, far, far quicker than the Subarus and Audis I had previously! Then chopped it in for a Nissan QashQai...


----------



## Rooter (Jan 29, 2015)

Piece said:



			At 40, I had a tuned 535d BMW. From 60mph, far, far quicker than the Subarus and Audis I had previously! Then chopped it in for a Nissan QashQai... 

Click to expand...

I went one better, at 30 I had a lovely 3 series BMW, like you a tuned 330D that went like a rocket (i even did a track day in it!) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VezwT2xFbDA and kept up with a 600bhp M3 Turbo. Anyway, i now drive a volvo XC90.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 29, 2015)

Does going from a Kia Sportage to an Audi Q3 Quattro at 46 count as a mid life crisis?  It is a diesel and the engine has a surprisingly good compromise between performance and low emissions to keep my company car tax down

But then again I did upgrade to the bad boy sound system so I can pump up the sub woofer.  And blast out Sigur Ros at ear splitting volumes, which impresses the ladies.  Well it would if any female liked Sigur Ros, and not just middle aged blokes in jumpers and sandals.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 29, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			But then again I did upgrade to the bad boy sound system so I can pump up the sub woofer.  And blast out Sigur Ros at ear splitting volumes, which impresses the ladies.  Well it would if any female liked Sigur Ros, and not just middle aged blokes in jumpers and sandals.
		
Click to expand...

Ey, I like Sigur Ros.............

Oh, I get your point..


----------



## drewster (Jan 29, 2015)

If it was a true mid life crisis you would have bought a harley , grown your hair long and ridden off to "find yourself" !!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 29, 2015)

drewster said:



			If it was a true mid life crisis you would have bought a harley , grown your hair long and ridden off to "find yourself" !!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Only if you don't like bikes.

Generally speaking I find it is people that have little or no biking experience that are attracted to Harleys.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 29, 2015)

drewster said:



			If it was a true mid life crisis you would have bought a harley , grown your hair long and ridden off to "find yourself" !!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Did not have a child till just a few years ago.... Had long hair down to my butt, spent a lot of time looking for myself. Turns out I only found myself when I had a child.

Hacker Khan, no talking about tax brackets in a mid life crisis thread!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 29, 2015)

At 49 I went back to my true love and sod how impractical it can be (especially as a golfer)...it's a keeper until I can't manage to get in or out without embarrassing myself!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 29, 2015)

richart said:



			My tame car dealer got me one, and it goes like a bullet.

Click to expand...


Is this tame car dealer Smiffy?


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jan 29, 2015)

When I turned 40 I bought a Fireblade....that got it out of my system alright


----------



## richart (Jan 29, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Is this tame car dealer Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

 It might be.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 29, 2015)

bluewolf said:



*Ey, I like Sigur Ros.............*

Oh, I get your point.. 

Click to expand...

Well you sir are a man of impeccable taste.


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Jan 29, 2015)

Make the most of it young Alex.
At 48 i'am afraid mines over. The suby finally went last year. 

I have now morphed into my own worst nightmare. I can't believe it. I've become a flatcap wareing, jag driving, golfer, who enjoys weekends away in Betws y Coed. Its not fair! Why wasn't I warned this would happen! :rant:

Deeep breath, relax.....

Enjoy your mid life crisis Alex, you' ve no doubt earned it.  :thup: 
Nice car by the way.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 29, 2015)

Heavy-grebo said:



			When I turned 40 I bought a Fireblade....that got it out of my system alright 

Click to expand...

Must admit modern Superbikes scare the bejaysus out of me but the thought of just one more bike continues to appeal, even at 65.

Have to be something classic though.


----------



## vkurup (Jan 29, 2015)

Another 40 bell ringer here....  Bought an expensive house (and now wondering why?)  Car-wise am thinking of getting a Volvo SUV or a Skoda Yeti  (slipping down the greasy pole...)


----------



## chrisd (Jan 29, 2015)

We bought a Lotus Elise in Titanium when we were 50. The main claim from HID who was the main driver was that she could get the weekly shop in it!




Not the actual car but the same


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 29, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Must admit modern Superbikes scare the bejaysus out of me but the thought of just one more bike continues to appeal, even at 65.

Have to be something classic though.
		
Click to expand...

Have You seen the price of a Honda CBX 1000!! EEEKK!

There's one on Autotrader for Â£12,000


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 30, 2015)

This was my mid-life crisis....


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 30, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			This was my mid-life crisis....
View attachment 13740
View attachment 13741

Click to expand...


That would be my end of life crisis... I only really have one speed. Need 4 wheels!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 30, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			That would be my end of life crisis... I only really have one speed. Need 4 wheels!
		
Click to expand...

155mph in 4th, pulling 9,000 revs with over 2 still to go, along with 2 more gears.. that's why the Missus suggested I sell it!
I loved it though. Best bike I had ever owned.
Handled well for a big old "barge"


----------



## vkurup (Jan 30, 2015)

The new Tesla comes with an 'insane' mode... 0-60 in 3.2 sec...  I would not mind getting one of that.  Got my lottery ticket and not afraid to use it.. 

More here -->  http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/watch-people-lose-it-over-teslas-insane-mode/


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Have You seen the price of a Honda CBX 1000!! EEEKK!

There's one on Autotrader for Â£12,000
		
Click to expand...

I subscribe to Classic Bike and each month I look through the For Sale section. Continually amazed by the prices asked for some bikes that "back in the day" would never have been envisaged as becoming classics.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 31, 2015)

Ah the old Focus ASBO. Anyone under 30 in one of them just looks like they're having a mid life crisis.

Goes like the clappers though doesn't it?

Good luck old man


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 31, 2015)

richart said:



			I had a look at one of those, but a bit down on power compared to my 370Z.

Click to expand...

Jeez! I can remember when it was a 200Z! I 'housed' a US Tennis player in '88 who stated she intended buying a 300Z - for her mother after winning the tournament - having lost in the 1st round of the previous 5 and this was the last before returning home! She ricked her back in the warm-up for the final, but did Ok from there - she's now President of the USTA!


----------



## richart (Jan 31, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Jeez! I can remember when it was a 200Z! I 'housed' a US Tennis player in '88 who stated she intended buying a 300Z - for her mother after winning the tournament - having lost in the 1st round of the previous 5 and this was the last before returning home! She ricked her back in the warm-up for the final, but did Ok from there - she's now President of the USTA!
		
Click to expand...

The original Zed was a 240 in the old Datsun days. lovely looking car.

Just been looking at the new right hand drive Mustangs.


----------



## Chisteve (Feb 1, 2015)

That's a nice car 




chrisd said:



			We bought a Lotus Elise in Titanium when we were 50. The main claim from HID who was the main driver was that she could get the weekly shop in it!

View attachment 13737


Not the actual car but the same
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex1975 (May 15, 2015)




----------



## ADB (May 15, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



View attachment 15306
View attachment 15307
View attachment 15308
View attachment 15309
View attachment 15310
View attachment 15311
View attachment 15312

Click to expand...

Ragged it yet bruv...? sweet ride


----------



## Alex1975 (May 15, 2015)

snaphookwedge said:



			Ragged it yet bruv...? sweet ride
		
Click to expand...


I have... cant find a gear it does not wheel spin in and it dry today... and talk about torque steer!!! but ye, I am loving it!


----------



## JustOne (May 15, 2015)

Looks like a car to me...... does it have an ashtray? :mmm:


----------



## Alex1975 (May 15, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Looks like a car to me...... does it have an ashtray? :mmm:
		
Click to expand...


Nope, they don't put um in any more. Don't smoke in the car anymore anyhow, got a little one. Only place I can smoke is at work or the top of the garden at night. Its got me down to 3 a day in the week, then 15 on the golf course...


----------



## JustOne (May 15, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Nope, they don't put um in any more.
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering that as my car doesn't have one...... and that's why I throw 'em out the window..... 

Don't like it, but if that's what the government wants.............. :mmm:


----------



## Stuey01 (May 15, 2015)

Looks great, love that blue.
The new focus, particularly in St trim, is a really good looking car.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 15, 2015)

Looks good that Pal,is that Mizuno blue?
Enjoy


----------



## MadAdey (May 15, 2015)

Did my mid life crisis at 30. Joined the council estate Ferrari boys and got an Impreza. A lovely classic WRX STi V-Limited that was running at around 350BHP, but without stupid big after market wheels and a bean can exhaust system.

Know I'm knocking on the door of 40 I have a wife and 3 kids to get around so a nice sensible 5 Series is my ride of choice now. But then again it is the 550i Msport with that lovely big V8 under the bonnet...........:whoo:


----------



## MadAdey (May 15, 2015)

vkurup said:



			The new Tesla comes with an 'insane' mode... 0-60 in 3.2 sec...  I would not mind getting one of that.  Got my lottery ticket and not afraid to use it.. 

More here -->  http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/watch-people-lose-it-over-teslas-insane-mode/

Click to expand...

Certainly a car on my shopping list, drove a few of them. This is definatly turning into a car of choice for people with money now. A lot of the pilots where I work have them and although never actually tried the insane mode, when you do touch the pedal, they just go. Weird car though, totally silent and amazing to drive.


----------



## Golfmmad (May 15, 2015)

This is what I was driving the other day!  Trouble is, I was delivering it to someone else.


----------



## chrisd (May 15, 2015)

Golfmmad said:



			This is what I was driving the other day!  Trouble is, I was delivering it to someone else. 
View attachment 15314

Click to expand...

That could have been my job!!


----------



## Golfmmad (May 15, 2015)

It still could be Chris, I just didn't want you to think that I was pushing you.


----------



## chrisd (May 15, 2015)

Golfmmad said:



			It still could be Chris, I just didn't want you to think that I was pushing you. 

Click to expand...

I'm still looking!


----------



## Golfmmad (May 15, 2015)

Ok Chris, just let me know. don't leave it too long though, you're not getting any younger! :mmm:


----------



## rosecott (May 15, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



View attachment 15306
View attachment 15307
View attachment 15308
View attachment 15309
View attachment 15310
View attachment 15311
View attachment 15312

Click to expand...

I may be mistaken, but isn't that just a Ford.


----------



## vkurup (May 15, 2015)

rosecott said:



			I may be mistaken, but isn't that just a Ford.
		
Click to expand...

Popcorn..


----------



## fundy (May 15, 2015)

3 guesses what were talking about tomorrow afternoon on the way round then lol.


----------

